# Is there a dupe for the 217?



## Zephyra (Jan 15, 2010)

I have searched a few times trying to find an answer to this, so I apologize if it's already been discussed (and I would appreciate it if you could point me to relevant threads).

Is there a dupe for the MAC 217 brush?

I recently tried it with my paint pots and seriously...how did I not know about this power duo before?   Now I want more of them because I'm washing my only one all the freaking time, and sometimes it doesn't dry fast enough.  I want backups!  And heaven forbid I should want to apply a p/p and then blend powder e/s...I don't want to wrestle with those kind of decisions when I'm already late for work!   I have tried various synthetic synthetic paddle-shaped brushes with cream products previously, but the 217 is so much easier to work with.

What do you think:  Is there an acceptable substitute?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 15, 2010)

imo, there is no other brush like the 217.  my friends have tried crown and some other brands but they all ended up getting a 2nd 217 like i did.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 15, 2010)

I searched and found a posting here in another thread because I wanted to know the same thing.

Someone suggested Loew-Cornell Ann's Mini Mop 1/4" Brush

Here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/t...brushes-88881/

I ordered 3 from the states because they were on sale for super cheap (with shipping it was still less than $20 - a 217 here is $27)!

I have yet to recieve them, but I can let you know when I do


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 15, 2010)

I use a Loew-Cornell AMM, which is about 1/2 inch long. It isn't the perfect dupe, but it does a really great job and it is really cheap!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 25, 2010)

So my brushes came in today .... not impressed at all.

The bristles on the dupe aren't nearly as dense as the 217, so instead of getting that nice blend of colours (getting rid of harsh lines, etc) - the brush bristles flop all over. Its a semi-flat brush too, so it would be better described as a concealer brush. I don't like it and now I have three for nothing


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for that feedback.  I checked my local art supply store and they didn't have any I could check out in person; I've been debating ordering some online but I don't think I will now that I've heard your review.  Hopefully you can find a good use for your brushes!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Sigma Brushes' 217 is fairly good--but for whatever messed up reason you can only get one as a free gift with purchase of some of their brush sets. And the handle on it is mini-travel size. Other than those two things, it's my buddy. And Sigma should make that thing individual for purchase!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zephyra* 

 
_Thanks so much for that feedback. I checked my local art supply store and they didn't have any I could check out in person; I've been debating ordering some online but I don't think I will now that I've heard your review. Hopefully you can find a good use for your brushes!_

 
Thanks and no prob!

I'll probably use them in for crease colouring or something. They still blend, just not as well as the 217.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 26, 2010)

I've tried mop brushes that i can find here and they were really scratchy :-/ I heard from a little birdie that we have loew cornell here in malaysia but I'm yet to actually find the 217 dupe! there seems to be no dupes from crown (all too limp)

i'm still skeptical about sigma brushes.... *sighs*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_
i'm still skeptical about sigma brushes.... *sighs*_

 
And yet with that skepticism they're still badass.


----------



## User38 (Jan 26, 2010)

Never found a perfect dupe for the 217


----------



## t0nz (Jan 26, 2010)

There is sonia kashuk blending brush? but i don't think it's a perfect dupe of the 217 though. =T


----------



## twiggyx3 (Jan 27, 2010)

there is a sigma 224 tapered blending brush that's similar. fluffier but blends just as well. only like $9. and then there's a sigma 217 in the travel set. if u buy the whole regular set, u get a 217 free.


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Sigma Brushes' 217 is fairly good--but for whatever messed up reason you can only get one as a free gift with purchase of some of their brush sets. And the handle on it is mini-travel size. Other than those two things, it's my buddy. And Sigma should make that thing individual for purchase!_

 
Totally agree that they should!  I bet they'd sell a bunch!  But who knows, maybe that brush is pushing sales on the full sets.

The 217 specifically is dense and rigid enough to work with creamy products, yet it's still soft and fluffy.  I have several other blending brushes of various persuasions and I'm very happy with them for powders, but the 217 just goes the extra mile with emollients.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_imo, there is no other brush like the 217. my friends have tried crown and some other brands but they all ended up getting a 2nd 217 like i did._

 





 I have a large brush collection and I have 2 of the MAC 217 brushes. I've yet to find anything comparable and I consider myself, for lack of a better term, a "brush whore".


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 29, 2010)

I honestly would just splurge and buy one more. In my experience I've wasted money and time looking through tons of reviews for dupe brushes when I always end up buying the real thing in the end because the brush ends up being scratchy on my skin or just doesn't compare quality-wise. I hate having to just toss things like that. lol


----------



## Nicala (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, you're better off buying another 217. You're going to be spending the same - if not more on trying to find a dupe of it which probably wont even work the same!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Comparisons



















Might've been a slightly better [looking] dupe if I got the 1/2" instead of the 1/4", but still, the density of the bristles isn't as great as the 217!



Oh and thats my NEW 217 btw! lol
I caved and got another one today - *sigh* - should've done that in the first place!


----------



## Cat Von Arre (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Sigma Brushes' 217 is fairly good--but for whatever messed up reason you can only get one as a free gift with purchase of some of their brush sets. And the handle on it is mini-travel size. Other than those two things, it's my buddy. And Sigma should make that thing individual for purchase!_

 

Now it's a full size brush but you can only have it if you buy a ~150 Dollar brush set -.-''

I asked Simone but she did not respond. I sent like 2 requests, but nothing. Hm I do hope All Cosmetics Wholesale starts to sell them separately like they do to the other sets! *hint hint*


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 27, 2010)

http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/medi.../file_3_61.jpg


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 30, 2010)

Sigma travel size 217 brush now available on ACW
SIGMA Brush SS217 Travel Silver


----------



## User38 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have too many brushes to count. I would not try to pinch a penny by purchasing a dupe for the 217 and have it not do the same quality job.  The dupes I have seen for it have less hair, hair fallout, staining, unevenly cut hairs.. etc.  

Not worth a few dollars to save -- just get the real thing


----------



## cazgh (Jun 30, 2010)

Have to agree i wasted loads of money trying to find a dupe before just buying a couple more to keep me going lol - couldn't find anything that i was as happy with...


----------



## wetwater (Jul 1, 2010)

I would go for the sigma 217...you can get the travel size one on ACW for around $6 I think and the full size for about $12. I think they work about the same.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 2, 2010)

as others have said there probably is no perfect dupe.. but NYX makes a brush called the "B10 Blender Eye" brush and it is a really similar shape to the 217. and i've heard the NYX brushes are pretty good quality.


----------



## clementhyme (Jun 10, 2015)

There are a number of dupes!

  Coastal Scents Pro Blending Brush ($4.95) 
  http://www.coastalscents.com/pro-blending-fluff.html

  Sigma E25 ($14 Sigma.com or Amazon)
  http://www.sigmabeauty.com/e25-blending/p/E25PARNT

  Sedona Lace Universal Blending Brush EB 09 ($13.95) 
  http://www.sedonalace.com/Cosmetic-Brushes/66/Universal-Blender-EB-09.aspx

  Bdellium Tools Maestro Series Blending Brush 776 ($9.68 for studio version @ Amazon $11 for the black Maestro version)
   http://bdelliumtools.com/maestro/maestro-776-blending.html

  BOOTS No7 Eye Shadow Blend & Contour Brush ($6.99 @ Amazon)
  http://www.amazon.com/BOOTS-Shadow-Blend-Contour-Brush/dp/B00IIVI9VK/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1433829298&sr=8-13&keywords=Boots+No7+makeup+brushes

  Crown Brush C433 Pro Blending Fluff ($14 @ Amazon or $5.49 @ Crown)
  http://crownbrush.us/c433-pro-blending-fluff-p-260.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 10, 2015)

Along with the above...  

* Hakuhodo J5523 (same shape as but a little smaller than the 217 so may work better for those with smaller eyes)
* Real Techniques Base Shadow Brush (part of Starter Collection; synthetic bristles)


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll second the Hakuhodo J5523 vote. Softer (no cut tips - the tip of the hair on the brush was the tip of the hair on the goat) and cheaper (19US$) Just be careful what doors you open by accessing the Hakuhodo website!


----------

